# Hi, From Australia



## flashlock (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello, everyone:

After a ten year + hiatus, I've been getting back into shape (I hit the gym 6 times a week now), and have been looking at everything from Vunak's street fighting systems to aikido.  I've settled on BJJ after taking a few classes, and plan on studying it in about 3 months, when I should be in shape.

I hope this place isn't like some other boards that are a bit "over moderated".  There is a difference between constructive criticism and arguing forcefully, and being abusive.  Looks like the people here know the difference!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## flashlock (Feb 21, 2007)

SFC JeffJ said:


> Welcome to MT and enjoy!
> 
> Jeff


 
Thanks, mate!


----------



## MSTCNC (Feb 21, 2007)

Hiya, Cobber!

Glad to have you on the forum, Mate!

What style did you study prior to the BJJ you'll be starting?

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## Pacificshore (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to MT    I'll be visiting a mate down under soon


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 21, 2007)

G'day mate,

It nice to hear from someone else from Australia.  There are a few of us hanging around here.


----------



## stickarts (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## flashlock (Feb 21, 2007)

MSTCND said:


> Hiya, Cobber!
> 
> Glad to have you on the forum, Mate!
> 
> ...


 
Hi, bro!  I wrestled for 2 years in Middle and HS (I'm an American, btw, been living in Australia over 2 years).  Then I did TKD for about 5 years, with a smattering of aikido and ninjutsu.  Most recently, have been studying Paul Vunak's RAT system with my brother in law, who studied it for 5 years.


----------



## flashlock (Feb 21, 2007)

And thanks to everyone who replied--very warm welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 21, 2007)

And here's another - welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Congrats on being one of the few who actually decided to get back into shape and come back, instead of saying "I'll come back when I get back into shape"!


----------



## flashlock (Feb 21, 2007)

Kacey said:


> And here's another - welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:
> 
> Congrats on being one of the few who actually decided to get back into shape and come back, instead of saying "I'll come back when I get back into shape"!


 
Thank you!  Regarding really getting into shape, I was vacationing in Tasmania, and something just clicked during all my hikes, and it was like--no more messing around, full-throttle, back to the real me.  Gym 6 times a week, I quite drinking.  Been going strong sin Jan 1.  2007 is THE year.  

It's funny, I actually decided on BJJ from a dream.  I dreampt this older, stocky military guy was mad at me and trying to box me.  I didn't want to hurt him, but from my JKD training, I didn't have much choice.  Suddenly I just decided to try BJJ and took him down with a double leg takedown, then put him in an arm bar.  I kept letting him up, and I would respond with various BJJ moves.  Very strange!

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Drac (Feb 21, 2007)

flashlock said:


> I hope this place isn't like some other boards that are a bit "over moderated". There is a difference between constructive criticism and arguing forcefully, and being abusive. Looks like the people here know the difference!


 
Greetings and Welcome to MT..I think you will like it here..I am a member of a couple of other sites but I spend the majority of my time here...


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 21, 2007)

G'day, take your shoes off and  get comfortable.  Just make yourself at home and enjoy the great company.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## MJS (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello, welcome to MT and the workouts ... enjoy


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 22, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## flashlock (Feb 23, 2007)

Pacificshore said:


> Welcome to MT  I'll be visiting a mate down under soon


 
Have you been before?  Which city?


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 24, 2007)

welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------

